# Spousal RRSP Contribution and Lifelong Learning Plan



## islesfan (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm hoping someone can confirm if I am able to contribute (let's say $15,000) to a spousal RRSP sometime in 2013 and then use this money two years from now when I go back to school using the Lifelong Learning Plan (LLP). From what I've read I have access to these funds under the LLP, but what I'm not sure of is if there is the 3-year waiting period before I can touch the $15,000?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------

